# Hello



## Amy (Nov 17, 2003)

Hello all i'm new  I'm from Wiltshire in England, i have two cats one called Tabitha and one called Chloe. Tabitha is One and Chloe is twelve. I'm 24 and i'm mad about cats


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Amy welcome to the Cat Forum


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to forum, I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures of your cats. Thats some age difference between your 2 cats hehe, as long they get along thats great!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## carealicious (Nov 2, 2003)

Welcome from another newbie....just across the ocean from you in Nova Scotia....


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Amy and Welcome!


----------

